# Cow has a split hoof



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

A friend's 4 year old cow, weighing about 750 lb., has developed a split front hoof. What causes this and what can be done to treat it?

Genebo
Paradise Farm
Church Road, VA


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

There are many causes but the one cause that I am more aware of is lack of proper minerals. Request the neighbor to get a mineral mix from a feed formulator/seller in a loose form so that the animal will have full access to a quality mix. I am not referencing the trace mineral salt sold at places like Tractor Supply. Other causes are walking on concrete or excessively hard soil, genetics and feed.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

my oldest had split hooves and she ended up with pre calf ketosis. after treatment she has been fine. But everybody kept trying to tell me her struggling to get up and her mincing odd walk was sore feet, it went away after treatment.

I would ask vet what calcium suppliment he recomends, mine gave us a paste that you administer with a caulk gun looking thing, she hated it. But she is healthy and a happy mamma.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I'll tell him about the calcium treatment.

We learned a lot from Dr. Seuss


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

well have him check her for the other signs, other wise just a simple bag of loose mineral or molassas is high in calcium too.

some signs would be staggering or trouble getting up, kinda a glazed look in eyes. My cow never went in to full blown ketosis which can be fatal.

This may simply be bad weather and conditions as mentioned above, but doesnt hurt to up minerals a bit and keep close eye .


----------

